# nice stain finish for Southern Yellow Pine.



## danhux (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies and Gents,
what stains look good on yellpw pine for outside..I've painted everything i've made up till now..I'd like to try a pretty stain and finish it with a spar varnish i've had for months. I hate to buy a sample can of every brand and color of stain Lowes and HomeDepot have. I've bought a few, didn't like any of them so far. Tired of painting everything. I'm just looking for different look, more triditional. Any feedback is good.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dan,
I tried a few stains on yellow pine patio furniture I built and had good results with the Mahogany Flame color below. I also put a Spar Varnish top coat - Arm-R-Seal by General Finishes, worked out well.

Mahogany Flame Australian Timber Oil

More colors at this link and different finish types.

http://shop.cabotstain.com/cabotstore/store/index.html?categoryId=10256

Have fun.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have enjoyed Golden oak stain on yellow pine it has a warm look to it. Don't forget to use a prestain conditioner before staining to avoid blotching.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan,

I used Benjamin Moore Colonial maple years ago ( 20th century) and it worked well. As the pine aged it took on a patina that is more fun to watch than tv. If you want it to last outside however, use the best - read most expensive - mkarine varnish you can buy. I have read that the best is epoxy, and a minimum of SIX coats
to get it to last. Be sure to seal any end grain that will bi in ground contact.

Steve


----------

